# Google- Pharmos looks to end study sooner - Globes



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Pharmos looks to end study soonerGlobes, Israel(Nasdaq: PARS) has concluded that a smaller trial could achieve the objectives of the Phase IIb clinical trial of Dextofisopam for *Irritable Bowel Syndrome*. The company apparently lacks the wherewithal to complete the originally planned trial. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

